# Digital Video Essentials: High Definition



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

For those of you with an HD-DVD player and those thinking of getting one. Combo disk so when you move up you are good to go!
*Program notes* (147 page pdf) http://www.videoessentials.com


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

No im watting until this blu rey hd-dvd war is over then i will upgrade


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> No im watting until this blu rey hd-dvd war is over then i will upgrade


Same here, but ... I'm leaning towards HD-DVD if I get itchy fingers near the holidays.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Despite which side of the format war you are on, this is a great disc. I have one myself and it has worked wonders for setting up my Hi-Def projector. It's got all of the test pattern necessary to calibrate everything in Hi-Def mode. Very nice!


----------

